

Fluent - a paradigm shift in Email Management Interface? - Brajeshwar
http://fluent.io/

======
gexla
I see so many articles talking about how email is dead. I could care less, but
if there is one indicator to me that email is dead is that nobody is willing
to create their own email service anymore. Instead, a typical email start-up
will just be skinning Gmail.

I have been contemplating on moving away from Gmail, and that's the only
reason I only clicked the link. Of course, there is no way of getting away
from Gmail with this service.

